# gnome Programme unter anderer Benutzerkennung starten

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte Programme mit X11 Ausgabe unter z.B. root Benutzerkennung starten.

Leider startet das Programm z.B. evolution nur als " gerade angemeldeter Benutzer".

Wie bekommt man das hin?

also su und Paßwort

dann:

```

evolution 

(evolution:11421): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

Type EPluginMono registered from the mono-plugin-loader

```

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte Programme mit X11 Ausgabe unter z.B. root Benutzerkennung starten.
> 
> Leider startet das Programm z.B. evolution nur als " gerade angemeldeter Benutzer".
> ...

 

Hallo,

habe mich mal selber dahinter geklemmt. Wenn ich unter System -->Einstellungen --> Privileg Granting (wieso ist das eigentlich noch Englisch?) die Authentication mode von sudo auf su umstelle klappt es.

D. H. z.B. Verküpfung zum Programm anlegen--> als Superuser ausführen in den Eigenschaften auswählen....OK

G. R.

----------

